# Мое лечение у мануального терапевта



## cocoshanelka92 (21 Май 2012)

Я лечилась у мануального терапевта. Расскажу вам свою историю. Мне тридцать исполнилось и проблема номер один лишний вес. Думала только про это.... нервные срывы, депрессии, ссоры в семье. И к лишнему весу еще и спина сдавала со своих позиций. Уже и нервная система пошаливала - мания что муж мне изменяет... Я в обычный раз с ним то и поссорилась, да так, что спину схватило и не отпускало. Я не могла вообще ни стоять ни ходить. Депрессия меня не миновала. Муж же тогда и начал искать для меня врача. Нашел какого то за границей безумно дорогого. Там за курс лечения чуть средне статистическую годовую зарплату заплатить надо. Я сопротивлялась, что лучше на детей потратим, но нет, муж настаивал ехать туда. Вы меня спросите чем спина с похудением связана*? Да я на этом лечение сбросила 7,5 кг за два месяца, хоть и начала есть и мясо и в мак заглядывать......
Так все таки расскажу - детей мы оставили у родителей мужа, он купил билет мне и себе (сама я отказалась ехать). Приехали в Киев (Украина) - сами с Краснодара. Остановились у моих родственников. И поехали в первый же день на консультацию. Клиника называлась по имени главного врача... Даже не знаю плохо это или нет. Игнатьев. Мы зашли в холл и нас попросили подождать. Хоть пришли мы минута в миинуту по записи. Там извинились, сказали что пациенты дело тонкое, никто не знает точно сколько времени понадобиться. Мне это понравилось. Рядом сидела пара ровесников но только с ребеночком, который на месте не сидел. Оказалось что те с Самары лечить ребенка. А я смотрю на дите - нормальное вполне и думаю, что это им свои мозги полечить надо а не ребенка по врачам таскать. А они мне еще как сказали что третий год уже лечатся мне вообще поплохело куда я приехала!! за один прием больше 15 тыс рублей отдавать и в течение многих лет!!! Ну нет, это перебор. Вообщем - зашла на консультацию. Мне врач показался очень очень строгим, но приятным.... осмотрел он меня от пяточек (что какая то косточка у меня полностью не выросла) и до зубов=)) Что у меня прикус нарушен(я это и так знала). Отправил на снимок мрт (еще 2,5 тыс р). Мы сделали приехали. Он посмотрел и замолчал. Все, думаю, конец мне! Умру точно! Он такой говорит, уверенна я чтоб муж остался слушать диагноз? Меня вообще на слезы потянула, муж успокоил, сказал что будет рядом. Тут я и почувствовала его любовь и поддержку. Доктор попросил выйти его. Сказал что у меня многочисленные грыжи и гематома... Опухоль в теле позвонка... и не одна. Услышав это я начала рыдать, он меня успокаивал. Сказал что операция нужна. Я умоляла его чтоб он мне помог, что не хочу под нож! Фууу... Он посмотрел на меня и сказал - у нас были такие пациенты как вы. Мы их вытащили, но Вы должны поменять все в себе теперь. От привычек до внутреннего мира. Я написала много расписок что согласна на лечение, что результат может быть и негативным и я не буду иметь претензий... Поехала сделала еще мрт мозга и остальных отделов (деньги уже не считала). И записалась на прием. Первый прием - второй и третий прошли достаточно просто. Первый правда самый волнующий....  потом четвертый. Еще сдала кучу анализов проверки на инфекции. Ничего не обнаружили ну и Слава Богу! Пробыли в Киеве дней 12 наверно... и доктор меня отпустил на месяц домой, но с кучей рекомендаций. Приехала домой, соскучилась за детками до ужаса... А по ночам плакала, от того что опухоль обнаружили. Через меся ровно опять поездка, прием... врач поставил меня перед зеркалом и показал как мое тело выравнилось за это время... Я и не поверила. У меня всю жизнь ноги разной длины были, а тут все нормально... Прикус начал меняться... Я и сама по себе заметила что умственная деятельность улучшилась, постоянная сонливость пропала. Игнатьев объясним мне это как то, что после приемов восстановилось мозговое кровообращение. Он как волшебник вдохнул в меня новый поток енергии и оживил мое тело, а с ним и душу. И в конце он задал каверзный вопрос "смотрю наша пышечка вернулась в форму?". А я на весы месяц так точно не вставала... не до фигуры было. Он меня на весы - 6 кг минус. Я сразу - это все от волнений! А он мне в ответ - нет, дорогая, это от того что у Вас МЕТАБОЛИЗМ НАРУШЕН БЫЛ С ИННЕРВАЦИЕЙ ОРГАНОВ (в рекаминдациях у меня записано - попросила девушку записать мне), от чего и продукты нормально не усваивались и весь организм в дисбалансе был.
Прошел год, я приехала только с Киева - ездила на последний прием. Курс лечения закончился. Моя жизнь изменилась. Муж дарит цветы и усыпает подарками, мы перестали ссориться. Моя фигура идеальна и сейчас сыпятся предложения о роботе. Я сияю и я счастлива. Я действительно благодарна этому врачу из-за границы, седому мудрому и тому, кто вернул мою жизнь в нормальное русло. А моя фигура сейчас......!! За все годы жизни она только расцвела!!!


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (21 Май 2012)

Вот это сказка! Читая, аж прослезился от умиления.
 Ну Игнатьев, ну и сукин сын! Слыхал о нём. Но чтобы самого Святого целителя Пантелеймона за пояс засунул - даже и предположить не мог. Не говоря уже о нашем уважаемом киевском докторе Игоре Зинчуке.
Не перевелись еще чудотворцы в матери городов русских!


----------



## Olena (21 Май 2012)

Ой, класс!!!! )))) 
Про изменение прикуса просто сразило наповал...)))

Я плакалъ .....)))))))))))))


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (21 Май 2012)

Такое ощущение, что доктор Игнатьев в годы молодости прошел школу психотерапевтического мастерства и суггестии, а не курсы по мануальной терапии. Если я был бы преподавателем психологии, то скопировал этот текст и раздавал его в качестве учебного образца по совершенному владению мастерством воздействия на людей словом, а не делом! Согласен с Владимиром В.: "Ну Игнатьев, ну и сукин сын!" ... *типичная история *о женщине с соматизированным [тревожно-]депрессивным расстройством и докторе, который умело пользуется своими навыками психолога и псевдо-психотерапевта! ... к тому же параллельно не забывая хорошо зарабатывать на этом (делая деньги из воздуха и переживаний пациента).

PS: прошу учитывать, что мое впечатление о докторе Игнатьеве основано только лишь на истории, рассказанной пациенткой, а поэтому - лишенно объективности. Если я в чем-то не прав, то готов лично извиниться перед доктором Игнатьевым.


----------

